# Key Duplication Issues?



## Rookie_Boy (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a 99' Altima SE and I've been needing a copy of my keys made. [just in case] 

I, atleast, only need the copy to be able to open my doors.

I've gone to all of the large chain stores like Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart, etc. and they aren't able to make copies. Walmart due to some registry issue, and the others have machines that use cartridges and specific key sizes which dont work for my key :[

I remember an old auto parts store that used to be in my town [gone :/ i got great discounts too] 

anyways, there they would make the copies 'manually'? 

I was wondering if anyone knew of a place i can get a great copy made the old way anywhere in the Central Florida area..

or if i won't be able to due to the chip in the key..I'm not sure if that affects the ability to open my car because the locking mechanism is automatic and unlocks/locks all the doors at the turn of the key.

Thankyou for any help or advice.


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

*can't make the copies?*

Hi,I bought the key blank in ebay [with the ship] and made the cut in ACE Hardware,only to open the door[for the moment] and a few weeks later a Locksmith made the program to work in the Switch too for $75;I don't 
know why large chain stores like Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart, etc. can't make the copies.


----------



## eldeliaj (May 21, 2008)

I did a copy of my key at HomeDepot I believe, if not that then K-Mart or WallMart. But than I figured out that crap wouldn't start the car, just opened the door lol.
Best bet really is to go to the dealer who would probably "rape" you before they give you the copy.
Or just do what this guy above me says and get it on e-bay and cut it and then programm it. If you search the net I GUARANTEE you, that you will find what you're looking for.
By the way i found a company that actually tests and fixes original ECUs if you think your ECU is bad - so in other words you should too find somthing to help you.


----------

